Ask HN: R or Python? I am a newbie - boniface316
======
selectron
My advice is Python, but it depends on what your background is and what you
want to do. If this is your first language and you have a stats background, R
is a solid choice. If you already know another language, R has a lot of flaws
that are quite frustrating. Perhaps the worst thing about R is how hard it is
to google answers to as opposed to Python.

Like if you google R for loop, the first result
[http://www.r-bloggers.com/how-to-write-the-first-for-loop-
in...](http://www.r-bloggers.com/how-to-write-the-first-for-loop-in-r/) is
much worse than the equivalent first result for python:
[https://wiki.python.org/moin/ForLoop](https://wiki.python.org/moin/ForLoop)

~~~
boniface316
True say. This is going to be the first programming language that I will be
learning. I will stick to R for now and slowly evolve from there. I really
appreciate you sharing your thoughts.

------
dev1n
Are you going to be writing a lot of statistical analysis programs (R) or web
application stuff (Python)?

~~~
boniface316
I want to focus on statistical analysis. I would love to learn programming
while doing that.

~~~
JakeColtman
For straight up data analysis R over python every time but the flip is python
is a better gateway to more mainstream programming (IMO).

At the end of the day motivation is the most important thing though. It seems
likely that R will better fit your current interests and hence make you more
likely to continue the journey so I'd go that way

~~~
boniface316
I really appreciate your advice Jake. I will stick to R. Do you have
experience with R?

~~~
minimaxir
You should not _stick_ to any one language. Both R and Python have their perks
and definiciencies, and using both is powerful.

~~~
curiousgal
Listen to this guy, he's done wonders with both R and Python. Great blog dude!

~~~
minimaxir
Hah, thanks for the plug. :)

To elaborate a bit, I use R for dplyr/ggplot2, both irreleplaceable for
tabular data manipulation and visualization. Python I used for getting data,
working with nontabular data from APIs (e.g JSON), and using Python tricks
like list comprehensions and zip.

~~~
boniface316
Sorry mate. I didn't understand a thing you said :(.

------
hvd
learn python, more general purpose and easier to learn.

